# Police Officer Michael Villarreal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Michael Villarreal*
Pearsall Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Sunday, April 12, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 1 year

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Mike Villarreal was killed in a vehicle crash on Highway 97, five miles west of Jourdanton, at approximately 1:30 pm.

He was transporting a juvenile offender to the Atascosa Juvenile Detention Facility when his patrol car and a large pickup truck collided head-on. Officer Villarreal suffered fatal injuries and died at the scene. The juvenile offender and other driver both suffered critical injuries.

Officer Villarreal had served with the Pearsall Police Department for less than one year.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Paul Zepeda 
Pearsall Police Department
911 Veterans Drive
Pearsall, TX 78061

Phone: (830) 334-4169

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22460-police-officer-michael-villarreal#ixzz3XB8ynda0


----------

